# Amprolyzer ohne Excel



## mitchih (3 November 2009)

Hallo,

leider fordert die Version 3.2 des Amprolyzers eine Excel Version auf dem Rechner.
Wir setzen allerdings Open Office ein. Prinzipiell ist dort eine Tabellenkalkulation vorhanden. Weiß jemand ob es damit auch geht bzw. reicht ggf. ein kostenloser Excel Viewer???


Ansonsten müsste ich mir eine Version kaufen, da gibt es allerdings nur 2007 geht das??? Da ja anderes  Format etc..


----------



## ChristophD (4 November 2009)

Hallo,

OpenOffice wird nicht unterstütz. ein Excel Viewer tut es auch nicht, da die Daten via VBA als ExcelTabelle abgespeichert werden.

Office 2007 habe ich noch nicht probiert könnte ich aber nächste Woche mal tun wenn es hilft.
Alternativ würde ich schauen ob's bai eBay noch ne alter Version gibt und dann nur Excel installieren.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## mitchih (4 November 2009)

Hallo vielen Dank.

Die Aussage über Excel 2007 würde mich dann schon weiterbringen.

Danke 
Michael


----------



## sepp (11 November 2009)

Hi,

wir verwenden Amprolyzer mit Excel 2007, bis jetzt gab’s keine Probleme

Gruß

Sepp


----------

